# Flickr - impossible d'importer les photos vers l'iPad



## St-Arth (27 Avril 2016)

Bonsoir à tous,

Quand je veux "enregistrer l'image" depuis Flickr voici le message qui s'affiche, une idée de comment résoudre ce problème ?








Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------

